

How Dave Eggers Is Making Learning Fun - wallflower
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110501/social-entrepreneurs-how-dave-eggers-is-making-learning-fun.html

======
hugh3
You don't need to make learning fun. Learning _is_ fun. The only real problem
is to stop making it not-fun.

Of course the Tom Sawyer principle comes into play here: "Work consists of
whatever a body is obliged to do, and play consists of whatever a body is not
obliged to do." I don't see a great way around that.

